# Which is better? Silverbacks or Outlaws?



## Doughboy77

Which is a better mud tire, Gorillas or Outlaws?


----------



## phreebsd

that's subjective. i think they are both great tires and neither one excels more than the other. you will hear that the silverback is a better pit tire.


----------



## gpinjason

Doughboy77 said:


> Which is a better mud tire, Gorillas or Outlaws?


the answer is YES... they are both good tires... LOL You've seen my Silverbacks in action... they will both do better than your Swamplites... many people have different opinions of the outlaw vs silverbacks, so the best way to compare them is to form your own opinion...


----------



## phreebsd

you will hear that laws paddle well in bottomless stuff and silverbacks wants to dig.
ive been in some paddling type of situations and they did very well.


----------



## lilbigtonka

this subject has been beaten to death. i went with silverbacks due to the fact i got a good deal on them and everyone around here has outlaws. silverbacks do look more aggressive to me also


----------



## derk

I've had both 29.5 Outlaws and 30" Silverbacks. Just got my Backs last week and i am very pleased with them. People say they ride rough, i disagree and think they ride as good or better than laws. 

I agree that the Backs look more aggressive. In most situations they're just about a dead heat. It seems to me(could be just me though, correct me if i'm wrong) that the Backs take a little(not much) more wheel speed and my Brute likes them better. It's not in as much as a "bind" if you will in thick mud. As far as digging i cannot touch on that subject yet. They may dig slightly more IMO it's not noticeable. I love my Silverbacks and liked my Outlaws as well, but my Silverbacks are here to stay.

I don't think you'd be disappointed with either tire.


----------



## Josh

You will definitely get biased opinions on this question. I have had them both, and choose to stick with my backs. They will dig, I wouldn't say they dig much worse than outlaws though. Although, the other day I got into some bottomless swamp stuff. (it even smelled horrible) I was sitting on the frame in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Bootlegger

After having both....they are both great tires. I do think that the Silverbacks are better in the Pits. One thing though...they don't dig no where near as bad as everyone lets one...I think that is just something that a few has read and the posted and passed on....LOL! what type of riding are you going to do?


----------



## 30backs

never had any laws but i love my backs, i think you cant go wrong with either tire


----------



## lilbigtonka

im with everyone hear you cant go wrong with either, and bootlegger is right on with no backs dont dig no worst then any other tire really, and do seem to find the laws paddle nice in water when doing a wheelie and backs pull better comming out of holes, but either one will get you where you wanna go one way or another and if they dont then you dont need to be there :bigok:


----------



## derk

I agree with Bootlegger and lilbigtonka, any tire like an outlaw or silverback will slightly dig. I've had my 29.5s dig straight to the frame. In some situations it doesn't matter what tire you've got. Like i said, you won't be disappointed either way you go but i really do like my Silverbacks


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2845

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3791&page=2

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=896

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=102

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1355

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1367


We have this great thing here on our forum called the "Search Feature." When used, it can be VERY helpful with finding answers to questions you might have.  As you can see, this topic has been thrown around NUMEROUS times already... Enjoy your time here on the forum, and remember, "search first."

P425


----------

